# AAT Study in Dubai



## anne_m (Nov 14, 2011)

Hi - I am wanting to start studying AAT levels 2-4 however with living in Dubai I have been told that there are no local providers and the only way is to do Distance Learning and travel back to the UK to take the exams.

Would anyone have any comments/advice in relation to this? I am due to register for the AQ2013 syllabus during August so wanted to check out my options before doing so.

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks,
Anne


----------



## MikeT90 (Jul 13, 2013)

Hi,
I had a quick look and it looks like the closest assessment centre would be Bahrain, flights tend to be about 500 Dhs (From Sharjah airport). 
Have you already started AAT? Just wondering if you might prefer doing CAT via ACCA, Im doing ACCA and they've got an exam centre here in Dubai that you'd be able to do the exams at


----------



## anne_m (Nov 14, 2011)

MikeT90 said:


> Hi,
> I had a quick look and it looks like the closest assessment centre would be Bahrain, flights tend to be about 500 Dhs (From Sharjah airport).
> Have you already started AAT? Just wondering if you might prefer doing CAT via ACCA, Im doing ACCA and they've got an exam centre here in Dubai that you'd be able to do the exams at


Hi Mike,

Thank you for the response - I will have a look and compare AAT & CAT. The issue is that I do not currently work in Finance so am unable to get work experience should this be necessary hence why I chose AAT.

I don't have a problem with going back to the UK as I do that every 6 months more or less anyway so sitting the exams can fit in with the visits.

Good luck with your studies


----------

